# Bar Ends,MTB,Rockrider,btwin,Decathlon,schwarz, nur 122 Gramm!!!



## kerschtl (13. Juli 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251107066218


----------



## kerschtl (19. Juli 2012)

Bitte beachten: Das Angebot wurde verändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

